# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الرجيم والرشاقة >  مضادات البدانة }..

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 







*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:.*




*إذا كنت تتبع حمية غذائية تسمح لك بتناول منتجات الألبان منخفضة الدهون فلا تحد من تناول هذه المنتجات , فهناك دراسة تمهيدية تؤكد أن من يحصل على اغلب ما يحتاج من كالسيوم بتناول الطعام ( حوالي 1300ملجم كل يوم ) تنخفض لديه فرصة الإصابة بالبدانة بنسبة 80 % 
في مقابل من يتناول يوميًا 225 ملجم فقط من الكالسيوم. وفى دراسة أخرى وجد الباحثون أن الفئران التي تحصل على ما تحتاجه يوميًا من كالسيوم تتراكم في أجسمها دهون اقل من تلك الدهون المتراكمة في أجسام الفئران التي تحصل على كالسيوم اقل .

أزد مقدار ما تتناوله من ألياف 

أن استهلاك الكثير من الفواكه والخضر وات والحبوب الكاملة يساعدك على تناول قدر اقل من الطعام وذلك لان هذه الأطعمة النباتية تحتوى على قدر كبير من الألياف التي تملا المعدة سريعًا . ويؤكد الخبراء أن كل جرام تتناوله من الألياف بدلاً من الكربوهيدرات البسيطة ( مثل الأغذية السكرية ) يؤدى ألي تقليل عدد السعرات الحرارية التي تستهلكها بما يصل إلى 7 سعرات حرارية . لذلك فإذا قمت بزيادة مقدار ما تتناوله يوميًا من ألياف من 10 أو 15 جرامًا وهو القدر الذي يستهلكه الفرد العادي إلى 26 جرامًا فسوف توفر على نفسك 100سعر حراري.


بعض الأطعمة الغنية بالألياف



المقدار الطعام الألياف (جم)

½ كوب البازلاء الخضراء (مسلوقة) 3.7-4.4 
ثمرة متوسطة الحجم التفاح (نيئ ومقشر) 3.7 
5ثمرات المشمش المجفف 3 
اصبع متوسط الموز 2.8
ثمرتان التين الطازج 3.2
ثمرة كاملة المانجو الطازج 3.7
ثمرة متوسطة الحجم البرتقال 3
ثمرة متوسطة الحجم الكمثرى الطازجة 4.4
½ كوب العدس (مطهى ) 7.8
10 ثمار البرقوق 6
½ كوب الحمص ( مطهى ) 6.2


"من كتاب تغلب على وزنك "


برنامج غذائي يحتوى على نسبة عالية من الألياف

الإفطار اليومي :-

اختيار أي من الأتي 
1- شريحة توست + ملعقة صغيرة مربى ريجيم
2- ½ كوب عصير برتقال ( صغير ) + 2ملعقة بليلة او كورن فيلكس + كوب صغير لبن منزوع الدسم
3- كوب عصير برتقال + شريحة بسكويت ريجيم

الغذاء اليومي:-

اختيار أي من الأتي 

1- 1 شريحة توست + خضار مسلوق + ثمرة فاكهة 
2- قطعة جبن قريش + 2 شريحة توست ريجيم + 2طمامط +1 خيار
3- 2شريحة توست ريجيم + علبة تونة او علبة سردين صغيرة + سلاطة + ثمرة فاكهة.

العشاء اليومي:-

اختيار أي من الآتي :-

1- شريحة توست + 4 ملاعق فول مدمس + سلطة خضراء
2- شريحة صدر دجاجه+ 1 بطاطس مسلوق + سلطة*

----------


## بياض الثلج

يسلموااااااااااااااااااااااا .....

----------

